

Elon Musk Talks About Getting The Job Done - joelrunyon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOPgM7Sc2VQ

======
joelrunyon
This is consistently the most motivating 1 minute of video that I've found. "I
don't worry about hope...I just get it done."

